# Arctic 9 foot V-plow , 2010 F-550



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

Tomorrow I will start the install of an Arctic 9 foot V-plow.
It is going on a 2010 Ford F-550 dump.
All galvanized steel, poly mull board, and trip edge cutting edge.
Here are some pictures of the assemble of the plow itself.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

Double lift chains, 2 inch lift cylinder.
Platinum series ploy mull board.
Double acting swing cylinders.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

very nice set up, looks like a mean plow to push with, I don't know much about them so keep us posted on how they work out


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

maverjohn;1205692 said:


> very nice set up, looks like a mean plow to push with, I don't know much about them so keep us posted on how they work out


Great plows, check out my other thread.

*http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=115094*


----------



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

that thing looks quality. never saw them before. keep us informed on the performance.......looks like you have quite a few of them so you must be satisfied with their construction


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

Looks like a well built plow, good luck with it. Post some action pics when you get some.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

Looks beefy. But those angle cylinders look really close to the pivot point. I seem to recollect most v plows to have the cylinders farther away from the pivot point.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

im liking what i see on these arctics, simple and functional. i also like the TiN coated cylinders. i can see how the double acting cylinders are a benefit compared to spring return, but when you retract the wings at the same time your lifting the plow does it slow everything down?


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

ProTouchGrounds;1205848 said:


> I can see how the double acting cylinders are a benefit compared to spring return, but when you retract the wings at the same time your lifting the plow does it slow everything down?


We'll see.
I will take and post some video like in my other threads as soon as I am finished the install.


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

Just checked out their site, they have a 7 year warranty. That is awesome closest dealer to me is in IL.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

qualitycut;1205927 said:


> they have a 7 year warranty. That is awesome


Yep, 7 years.
3 years on all electrical ( lights, wiring, controller, etc ) and 7 years on all the structure.
Once a year you must have hydraulics flushed and all electrical connections gone over by a Arctic dealer and warranty must be registered at time of sale or with in 60 days after purchase.
I have s**d and install 5 Arctic since 1/4/2011.

Here is the warranty:

Arctic Snowplows Warranty 
*ARCTIC Snowplows are guaranteed to be free from defects in material or workmanship under 
normal use and service for 3 (three) years after the date of purchase (hydraulic power system, 
hoses, hydraulic cylinders, controllers, wiring harnesses, lights, blade frame, blade moldboard,
A-frame, quadrant, lift frame and vehicle undercarriage) and an additional 4 years on the 
structure only (blade frames, A-frame, quadrant, lift frame, vehicle undercarriage and 
weldments)*. 
Arctic Equipment Manufacturing Corporation will replace or repair, at its election, without 
charge, any part which becomes defective within the period of time described. 
Warranty does not apply to paint deterioration, expendable parts, such as pins, springs, cutting 
edges, bushings, shoes, blade guides, seal beams, light bulbs, nuts and bolts or tightening nuts 
and bolts which are considered normal maintenance. 
Warranty for installation errors and omissions shall be the responsibility of the selling dealer and 
Arctic Equipment Manufacturing Corporation will not be responsible for any damage caused by 
improper installation by others or for any damage caused by abuse, misuse, negligence, 
accidents, failure to maintain proper fluid/lubrication levels, or operation of the plow without 
shoes. 
In no event shall Arctic Equipment Manufacturing Corporation be liable for claims for loss of 
use or consequential damages. 
This warranty is made only to the original purchaser. There is no other warranty expressed, 
implied, or statutory. 
Arctic Equipment Manufacturing Corporation reserves the right to change specification without 
prior notice.

Customer Responsibility 
The loaded vehicle, including all after market accessories, the snowplow, passengers and cargo, 
MUST NOT exceed the gross vehicle weight ratings (GAWR), front gross axel weight rating 
(FGAWR) or rear gross axle weight rating (RGAWR) specified on the Safety Compliance 
Certification Label located in the driver's side door opening. It is the operator's responsibility to 
verify that these rating are not exceeded.
To determine the Gross Axle Weights for your vehicle, including all after market accessories, the 
snowplow, passengers and cargo, take your loaded vehicle and the snowplow to a scale. With the 
snowplow attached, place the front wheels of the vehicle on the scale to get the front gross axle 
weight (FGAW). To get the rear gross axle weight (RGAW), place the back wheels of the 
vehicle on the scale. 
The addition of ballast weight placed rearward of the rear axle may be required to prevent 
exceeding the FGAWR and provide good vehicle breaking and handling. When ballast is
required it must be secured behind the rear wheels in a manner, which prevents it from sliding 
during normal driving. 
The customer must register their snowplow with Arctic using the available registration card 
found at the owner's manual within 60 days from the day of purchase. This registration card 
can be mailed, faxed or emailed, or the customer may choose to register using the online 
registration system found on the Arctic Snowplows website. 
*In order for the customer to be eligible for warranty every year, the snowplow, inclusive of all 
components, must be returned to an authorized Arctic dealer every spring for preventative 
maintenance. Failure to do so will nullify any future warranty claims*. 
Replacement parts installed by Arctic dealer will be covered 90 days under the warranty or 
balance of original purchase warranty, if greater than 90 days. 
Disclaimer notice 
Arctic Equipment Manufacturing Corporation (Arctic) does not assume liability for damage to 
your motor vehicle resulting from the attachment or use of an Arctic snowplow. The purchaser 
assumes all vehicle risk associated with the attachment and operation of this snowplow. 
The Arctic snowplow you purchase must be used only on vehicles equipped with the 
manufacturer=s snow plow preparation packages. Snow plowing without the original plow 
preparation package may damage your vehicle. The added weight may impair the operation and 
control of your vehicle. Snow plowing with a vehicle not recommended for that purpose by the 
manufacturer may void your new vehicle warranty. If your vehicle is not equipped with an 
original snow plow preparation package, additional equipment may be necessary before snow 
plowing. Please consult your vehicle and snowplow dealers prior to the purchase and 
installation of the snowplow. The installation of such parts however is not a full substitute for the 
original equipment snowplow preparation package.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice looking plow. I've only seen a few pictures of them before. Its really tough lookin.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

Jelinek61;1205958 said:


> Nice looking plow. I've only seen a few pictures of them before. Its really tough lookin.


The center V hinge is extremely heavy and thick.
They use six extra large, greasable structural bushings with a 1 3/16" rod/pin for their hinge.
This is a lot different then the Boss V -plows.
The Boss has smaller, ( but more , nine ) bushings for the hinge, but some of them are cast and are not a large structural bushing.
Please don't get me wrong,* I am not knocking the Boss V-plows*.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

Now onto the candidate.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Snowguy01 (Jul 23, 2007)

looks very well built can't wait to see it on the truck.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## risin187 (Sep 3, 2006)

I dis-like the lights does arctic have other lights? Seem very old school to me.i already have the rear plow, I'm thinking about ditchin this fisher


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

risin187;1207449 said:


> I dis-like the lights does arctic have other lights? Seem very old school to me.i already have the rear plow, I'm thinking about ditchin this fisher


Yes they do.
They run about $65.00 more then the standard light.
I keep the standards just because the sealed headlight is a H6054 lamp, turn is a 1157 bulb, and running is an 1156 bulb.
Pick them up at any local parts store, Wal-mart, K-mart, Sears, etc.
I may up-garde a set next time to actually see how bright the new style is, but the standard style are just fine.
They are not like the Meyers Saber light that have modules that go bad and lenses that fall out.
When they go bad it's big bucks, the standard Arctic is $6.00 for a head lamp and under a $1.00 for a turn bulb.

Here are Arctic Up-grade lights.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

Here are a couple videos of the plow in motion.

*http://s295.photobucket.com/albums/mm158/2robinhood/?action=view&current=ArcticVplowvideo1.mp4*

*http://s295.photobucket.com/albums/mm158/2robinhood/?action=view&current=ArcticVplowvideo2.mp4*


----------



## Santry426 (Nov 18, 2009)

Is it me or does it seem to not lift very high? Seems to be very close to the ground in V mode for being on a 550


----------



## risin187 (Sep 3, 2006)

I like those much better 
whats the plow cost 9.6 
8.6?

that plow looks nice on that truck 
can you adjust the down to go faster?


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

Santry426;1207489 said:


> Is it me or does it seem to not lift very high? Seems to be very close to the ground in V mode for being on a 550


V'ed back the tips were 10 inches off the ground with the blade all the way up.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

risin187;1207491 said:


> I like those much better
> whats the plow cost 9.6
> 8.6?


I do them 6.5 - 6.6 installed.



risin187;1207491 said:


> plow looks nice on that truck
> can you adjust the down to go faster?


That is it.


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

About the only thing I see on this plow that I dont like the looks of is the brackets that hold the lights look cheesie and sorta 1950's with that L bracket ?? I am guessing that they would shake some sitting out there??? But the PLOW looks fantastic and I would say they may have hit a HOMERUN with this design as it is very very rugged . This Canadian outfit does some first class work and I would guess if they redesigned the way the lights are held so it looked more modern this will be a plow to watch as they seam to have about everything covered!!! However with that said they will need to do some serious marketing as Boss is very very strong marketing their products . They are coming into New England in a large way and most folks here are very Fisher oriented . But they have a very good Dealer system and must offer the dealer a better slice of the cake because the plow is cheaper to buy but the dealers PUSH them big time so I know they are making more money on them . Artic will have to figure out how to crack that nut as lots of great products have never made it; because they were never marketed correctly. You can have the best product and never get it off the ground in todays world if you dont know how to get it in front of people! There are tons of people on here that have no idea what an Artic plow is................


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

I am just one de*ler and I try to push the best I can.
My problem is near the Jersey shore, plow season is a hit or miss.
We can go 5-6 years without a plowable snow.
We did get slammed last year and this year is following in it's tracks.
I s*ld 5 plows from January 1st to now.
Us here in the U.S. ( dealers and end users ) can purchase a plow cheaper here in the U.S. than a Canadian can in Canada were the plows are made.
Arctic is trying to be very aggressive in the U.S. market place, they just need the exposure.
I have about 25 or so out on the street and half of them are return cust*mers after they have tried the Arctic.
When I have one on display and people see it they take it.
Arctic may need to do some more incentives to punch into the US market harder.
It is a shame that everything is price driven, Look at the US vs. the stuff made in China. It's all about cost.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

As far as the lift frame mount go they are very strong anf the lights do not shake or move.
There is really no stylish way to lift a plow and mount lights.
Every brand has their own lift frame and light mount and none look beautiful.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

It's like having a beautiful women that doesn't cook or clean and isn't any good in the sack.
It might look good, but that's about it.

All we need out of a lift frame is to be functional, strong, and do the job.
It's not a truck show.
Not saying it shouldn't be nice looking, but it's for work.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

thats some beefy lookin plow setup stuff there. Thumbs Up


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

I like how they have grease zerks on the hinge pin instead of requiring the needle valve like Boss.


----------



## collins590 (Dec 31, 2010)

These would be great plows if they updated the mounting system. We had one bought in 2002 on a brand new f-250. Lasted 6 years but the last year was hell with it. This is a much harder blade to mount than the western or fisher. Also the mounts on our wore a lot, causing the headgear to tilt forward a lot and the lift ram tilt so much forward that it took so much effort to lift the blade it would just burn up pumps. 

That being said, this lift ram is a lot heavier than the pump/lift ram combo that was on ours, and a 2" ram is a big improvement as well. But if the mounts on the truck side do wear, replace them or drill for larger bolts as you will save yourself a lot of time and money.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

collins590;1210381 said:


> But if the mounts on the truck side do wear, replace them or drill for larger bolts as you will save yourself a lot of time and money.


Not sure what you are talking about here.
These are Quick Link II systems.
The only thing that holds the lift frame to the power angle is two 1" pins and two 1" pins hold the power angle to the trucks mount.
*How much larger can you get?*
When you disconnect from the truck unhook your wires ( four of them ), pull the two pins( power angle to truck ), and back the truck away. *DONE*.
Not understanding where you mean drill and use something larger.

Here is a picture of the pin mounting holes.


----------



## collins590 (Dec 31, 2010)

No not these holes, the holes on the truck side mount. It may be because of the design, they hang down a lot compared to other models. I'm not sure if it was just pushing snow back or what was the cause, but the mounts or the chassis wore and the mounts were loose.

We sold the blade and the guy never had any troubles as far as I know, I guess due to the new mounts.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

collins590;1212128 said:


> No not these holes, the holes on the truck side mount. It may be because of the design, they hang down a lot compared to other models. I'm not sure if it was just pushing snow back or what was the cause, but the mounts or the chassis wore and the mounts were loose.
> 
> We sold the blade and the guy never had any troubles as far as I know, I guess due to the new mounts.


All I can say is, maybe your mount bolt were never really tight ? 
This might have allowed to mount to continuously move around and wear the holes in the mount and trucks frame.
If to small of a bolt was use in the wrong hole also could be the issue, which would cause the above..
Arctic have the strongest/best designed mount kits I have seen.
With 25+ units installed, I have never had any issues and yours is the first I ever heard of.
If installed properly the will not move at all.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

All right, a lot of you guys made comments about the standard Arctic lights so I up grade my guys new plow to the Arctic optional lights.
A little lower profile, takes a 9003 style headlight bulb.
Brightness seems the same, but pattern is a much wider spread of light.
I also installed some strobe lights for him also.
Cab clearance LED lights that are running marker light as well as strobe.
Each cab strobe has 51 LED's in them for a total of 255 LED's flashing away.
There are a ton of different patterns to choose from.
I also cut some strobes on the side and back for rear angle.

Here are some pictures of the plow lights.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

Here are some pictures of the cab clearance strobes. 
As soon as they are done loading I will post some video of them also.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

Pictures of the side and rear strobes.

*Before*


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

*And after.*


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

*The Videos.*

*http://s295.photobucket.com/albums/mm158/2robinhood/?action=view&current=Strobelights017.mp4*

*http://s295.photobucket.com/albums/mm158/2robinhood/?action=view&current=Strobelights018.mp4*


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

I like the cab clearance strobes. Where did you get them, do you have a brand and part # or a link?

Thanks


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

Greenmtboy;1227239 said:


> I like the cab clearance strobes. Where did you get them, do you have a brand and part # or a link?
> 
> Thanks


*http://www.atomicled.com/*

*http://www.strobesnmore.com/atomic-led-factory-roof-led-warning-lights.html
*


----------



## patlalandebutt (Nov 1, 2008)

will the led's remain a steady light, when you do not want them to be strobe?
i'd find that kind of discouraging as for driving around town with clearance light, and them not running because they are only strobes.

hope you understand what i am saying here.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

patlalandebutt;1227682 said:


> will the led's remain a steady light, when you do not want them to be strobe?
> i'd find that kind of discouraging as for driving around town with clearance light, and them not running because they are only strobes.
> 
> hope you understand what i am saying here.


Check out the links he posted, should answer your question.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

patlalandebutt;1227682 said:


> will the led's remain a steady light, when you do not want them to be strobe?
> i'd find that kind of discouraging as for driving around town with clearance light, and them not running because they are only strobes.
> 
> hope you understand what i am saying here.


*Yes*, *they are* just running lights* ( or )* running with strobe *( or )* just strobe.

I wired these one as follows :
If you are using your lights, the running lights are on.
As some as you turn them to strobe mode, I have the running go out and only become strobe lights.
If the running lights remained on, the strobe intensity was not as bright ( or seemed not as bright ) since the LED's are all ready half lit as a running light.
They just were much more effective as a strobe light if the running was turned off in strobe mode.
I put a relay in so that the running lights would be on in when using the lights.
As soon as you would turn on the strobes, the running light portion would be turned off.
I hope that you understand what I am saying/meaning.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

Dragging this thread back up. 2robinhood, I'm thinking about an Arctic plow. wish I was closer to you in fact. I'd like to put a 9' V plow on my F350 as the 8' is a bit small. Not much weight diference between the two, but Arctic's website only recommends the 8'. What gives?


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

oldmankent;1314120 said:


> Dragging this thread back up. 2robinhood, I'm thinking about an Arctic plow. wish I was closer to you in fact. I'd like to put a 9' V plow on my F350 as the 8' is a bit small. Not much weight diference between the two, but Arctic's website only recommends the 8'. What gives?


Not sure where you are seeing what vehicles are do's and don'ts. I see no reason why if a 8 foot is OK, why the 9 foot wouldn't be OK.
The only difference is about 35 pounds.
Everything would be the same except the mull board.
The only thing I could think of would be the weight and if 35 lbs is going to make or break the F350, then the 8 footer would be pushing it to the max anyway.
Need some more info on your vehicle though.
Year ? 
4WD or 2WD ? 
Single wheel or dually ?


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

I just installed a 8 1/2 HD ploy on a lifted 2007 Chevy 2500HD today.
I'll post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

2robinhood;1314399 said:


> Not sure where you are seeing what vehicles are do's and don'ts. I see no reason why if a 8 foot is OK, why the 9 foot wouldn't be OK.
> The only difference is about 35 pounds.
> Everything would be the same except the mull board.
> The only thing I could think of would be the weight and if 35 lbs is going to make or break the F350, then the 8 footer would be pushing it to the max anyway.
> ...


When I go to the plow selector on their site it doesn't list the 9' as an option. 2005 F350 crew cab short bed SRW V10 5600 front end 4x4. But they say it's ok on the dually which is the same front end. Doesn't matter at this point anyhow, I called Arctic and talked to someone and he said no problem with the 9' on my truck. Just have to get a price from the dealer now. If the V is too much coin would you recommend the Trip edge or full trip blade?


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

Trip egdes are nice, but other then the V-plow, I have only sold full trip plows.
I never had any issue with a full trip style plow, so it will be what you fell that you would like.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

2robinhood;1314638 said:


> Trip egdes are nice, but other then the V-plow, I have only sold full trip plows.
> I never had any issue with a full trip style plow, so it will be what you fell that you would like.


Have you ever sold any Arctic plow partner's?

I'm curious as to how much a 7'6 plow partner cost's in the states.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

CAT 245ME;1314713 said:


> Have you ever sold any Arctic plow partner's?
> 
> I'm curious as to how much a 7'6 plow partner cost's in the states.


Nope, have never sold one.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

Here are some pictures of an 8 1/2 footer I just installed on a lifted 2007 Chevy 2500HD.


----------



## Turf Guy (Feb 5, 2011)

I have four Arctic plows in my fleet, the original one I bought new in 1995..... Never have had a minutes trouble with any of them.... Actually my new truck is in getting one installed today at the local dealer..... There warranty is second to none, the quality is excellent........


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Where are you located in New Jersey? Do you have a website?
Thanks 
Eric


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

90plow;1316108 said:


> Where are you located in New Jersey? Do you have a website?
> Thanks
> Eric


Egg Harbor City, NJ
No website.


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

If the lights were updated plow wouldnt look so old school. IMO


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

90plow;1316542 said:


> If the lights were updated plow wouldnt look so old school. IMO


They are the standard lights, they also offer and upgraded light which looks more modern and cost a little more then the standard lights.
I actually swapped to the new lights on the F-550 in this thread.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

90plow;1316542 said:


> If the lights were updated plow wouldnt look so old school. IMO


I agree, those old plow lights are not the way to go. The new plow lights should be standard not an option.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

nice! Ive seen one of your trucks around i just forget where at.


----------

